# Pellet Smoking With Some Rain



## mess (Apr 21, 2019)

New smoker here!
I'm still waiting on the delivery man so I am full of questions.  
Being in the PNW we get enough rain I thought I'd ask som experts.  

How well does a pellet smoker do in the rain?

I understand wet pellets mean pellets gone bad, in a downpour I wouldn't expect to smoke, but if there's a light rain can I still get out there and get some food going?

I'm also interested in peoples experiences of quick and hot cooks like hotdogs/burgers with some light rain vs longer smokes.

What should I do different?


----------



## BulldogsCadillac (Apr 21, 2019)

One thing to consider is not only the pellets, but I don't believe most of the controllers are waterproof either, so could be an expensive hot dog! I'm hoping to build a shelter for mine this summer. Of course went to start my first cook with it yesterday and the beautiful morning started to sprinkle rain! So I quickly made a little shelter! 







Looks ghetto but it worked! Rain stopped about 30 minutes later haha


----------



## mike243 (Apr 21, 2019)

I built a carport and put a end and 1 side covered, I know I don't want to chance it with any of them, too ugly to get them cleaned out. I would buy 1 of those 10x10 instant canopy's with the sun blocker on 1 side and set it up if I thought it might rain. Maybe somebody has some experience with them in wet conditions but I don't


----------



## WaterRat (Apr 21, 2019)

I have a pellet smoker. I've used it light rain no problem . It's been through downpours but not while in use. Don't worry about the actual pellets during rain the hopper should shield them. Do shield your power cord connection.


----------



## sweetride95 (Apr 24, 2019)

If its raining I wheel mine just inside my garage. Overhead door up, grill as far out as I can get and stay dry. Probably not the best way to go, but I keep an eye on it.


----------



## martin1950 (Apr 25, 2019)

My Char-Griller off-set has lived in my detached garage for years. Only comes out on really, really hot days. Then I bought my Pit Boss 820 in January and it went into the garage and went to work during the "Vortex". My garage was built back in the 30's and it has roll a round track doors plus a passage door so I have several options for venting. My only real problem this year was when the weather started to warm I had some major condensation on the floor and anything metal, but my 80,000BTU jet heater made short work of that problem.


----------



## Suam461 (Apr 26, 2019)

I run charcoal, but it's been okay in a very light rain. I steal my husband's pop up tent for when it calls for more than a little. It's held out for a few decent storms so far. Plus it makes it smell delicious!


----------

